# Lola grabs onto the leash when I walk her?



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Trying to teach her to heel and walk with me on leash. How do I get her to not pull( other than choking her with the choke collar) and how do I get her to quit grabing the leash? She does sit and stay nicely.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Try spraying the leash with Bitter Apple spray before each walk. I had the same problem.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Try spraying the leash with Bitter Apple spray before each walk. I had the same problem.


I did this and it just never worked. I'm still dealing with Chester walking with the leash in his mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I kept a stash of sticks by the door, it helped to have Hank carry something.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I say 'leave it' and then don't move forward until she drops it. Once she 'leaves it' for five secs, I praise her extensively and move forward. If she does it again, I stop again, repeat 'leave it' and repeat the process.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose does that from time to time. It is her way of telling me that she rather play than train. So I go back inside with her and stop the play completely. Time out for a couple minutes then I make her heel off leash around the house. We go outside and I let her play and then we go back to leash walking. 
Pulling is a totally different story - a never ending story! Right when I think she is doing good she has to prove me wrong. Now it is the outdoor cat. I stop and make her go around me come to my left side in heel position and sit. I proceed and if she pull again I stop again make her come around me and sit at heel position. If there is something she wants to get I change direction and make it such way that only when she does heel she will be able to approach her destination (in her case her huge reward). If she does not heel we just go back inside and try again later.


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

The best thing for this is as soon as she bites the lead run your hand quickly all the way down the lead to her collar really fast and say oops who did that like it was her fault and really make a big deal out of it. The other way which I found slightly more effective is to absolutely ignore her of she is doing it and carry on but some dogs take that as in ohh my owner doesn't mind me doing this I will do it even more. The other thing you could try is as soon as she does it just stop walking all together and when she lets go give her a great and carry on, repeat if necessary. Unfortunate anything to do with lead work is hard work hahaha mine always pulls but is getting better i hope these tips have helped good luck Hun! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Also I would strongly recommend a harness it worked absolute wonders for my dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What worked with Tess was putting a foot of chain link between the collar and the normal leash. You can get this from a hardware store. Tess hated the chain in her mouth, so stopped grabbing it.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

inge said:


> What worked with Tess was putting a foot of chain link between the collar and the normal leash. You can get this from a hardware store. Tess hated the chain in her mouth, so stopped grabbing it.


That's a great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Also tried the bitter apple, ended up getting it all over my hands, did not phase Murphee at all, the chain leash and a harness seems to work at times, still likes to have it in his mouth but won't pull as much.


----------

